# august hamburg pa.



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

any froggers/vendors going to this.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

We with a full range of supplies. Dales Bearded Dragons. Right up the middle.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be vending. We might need to keep the frogs off display if it gets too hot in there but theyll still be avail for sale. Pray for a nice cool day like last year!

Here is what I have available:

Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red)
Blue Leg Vents
Regina prob pair
Prob female Patricia
Prob female Matecho

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Colbalt Tincs
Citronella Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out the website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Not going to this one and I know Mike Novy won't be there either.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I'll be vending. We might need to keep the frogs off display if it gets too hot in there but theyll still be avail for sale. Pray for a nice cool day like last year!
> 
> Here is what I have available:
> 
> ...


Hey Keith. Glad you got back in . I heard you were havinh a hard time with Denise. Unfortunately I won't be there.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

pa.walt said:


> any froggers/vendors going to this.


pa.walt,

Unfortunately the Hamburg venue isn't air conditioned, causing many vendors to pass on the August event as their dart frogs can't tolerate the heat in the Hamburg field house. Please keep this in mind if you're meeting a fellow hobbyist for a pick-up and/or drop-off. Suggest you review the vendor list for the event - vendors living closer might be more likely to bring frogs.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

bob 
i know that, about the heat. i always post about the august one because i know how hot it gets there. i have gone there since early 2000. 
about the vendor list,well you can't go by that. because vendor is on the list doesn't mean they will be there. 
the only time black jungle came to the show was in august. a lot of power outages and a lot of sweating people.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Last year was a nice cool day, hopfully it is again this year. A few simple measures to keep the frogs at a good temp, and their will be no issue regardless how hot it gets. 2 years ago it was 100F outside - we cooked, but the frogs were kept cool and happy using a jimmy rigged cooling method for their display case.
Just bring a cooler and plan to crank the ac in your car!

Buddy, yes we're in - were never out. Just a lapse in communication made us worried for a bit there. PP and I will be there! We'll miss you but will be sure to bug Mario for you.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha thanks. Be sure to tell my mom on him talking to PP lol.  good luck there.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

IT seems my 2 yr old and i might be attending. hoping to get there very early because we have a block party that evening in LI


----------

